# Will work for CPU cycles.  What would YOU being willing to do to double your ppd?



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2012)

This is purely hypothetical I will hastily add.  I know how dedicated this team is so this shouldn't be taken as anything more than yet another of my questionable attempts at humor.

Be serious, be "out there", be whatever.  No rules.  No limits.  And what not.  

Probably should have found a Nike commercial or something to slip in right about here. 

Personally, I have to think about this.  So I'll see what everybody else writes and then lift the bits I like.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 15, 2012)

Ill double my cardio time at the gym!


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2012)

In Idealistan, I get a job at GM, then I would have spare money to throw at building a rig every once in a while. I would probably have 2 SR-2 machines running -bigadv shits for folding@home, then one SR-2 machine for WCG (mostly dedicated, also video cards for folding@home), then my gaming rig would be some 2600k system running WCG and folding@home in spare time.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 15, 2012)

I have helped a few members at TPU Double There Numbers.  All they need is to ask.


----------



## Bow (Jan 15, 2012)

I would have sex with my xwife


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ Double truble wright there.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 15, 2012)

Bow said:


> I would have sex with my xwife



Ill have sex with his ex wife!


----------



## KieX (Jan 15, 2012)

In reality to double my output I'd need to double my wages, which means I'd have to study and get some more qualifications.

In Lalalala Land, I think I'd give up on things where the rest of my wages disappear: good beer, monthly holidays, eating out, books, clothes..



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill have sex with his ex wife!



And this too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

I would belly dance in a thong and post it on Youtube...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 15, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill have sex with his ex wife!


I'll have sex with him and whoever's exwife


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would belly dance in a thong and post it on Youtube...



I don't think any member wants to see that.

Congrats bye the way.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll have sex with him and whoever's exwife



Ooo... 3 way!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would belly dance in a thong and post it on Youtube...



I'll quadruple your ppd for a month just to see you make jackass out of yourself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I don't think any member wants to see that.
> 
> Congrats bye the way.



Thanks!  ...and apparently someone does want to see it, see below. 



F150_Raptor said:


> I'll quadruple your ppd for a month just to see you make jackass out of yourself.



That is rather tempting...

Anybody else wish to share?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2012)

I would buy an i7


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2012)

I would run the hardware that someone gives me in order to achieve this goal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm still Considering F150's offer.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay...what's happening here.

I just walked into this.

CP, send me the link once you upload this vid please.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'll quadruple your ppd for a month just to see you make jackass out of yourself.





Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks!  ...and apparently someone does want to see it, see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll match F150's offer for a decent youtube video of this


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2012)

Come on CP, or are you really a C?  8 times your current PPD for 30 days. Think of all the cherry pie you will have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

So I'm up to about 40k ppd with your offer and F150's.  

I wonder if I can get more offers?  100k ppd?


@Deathwish, I sure will.  You wanna add points to my fund raiser?


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, but only if the video takes place at my house.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Knowing your habits, l'll pass on that!

Plus your g/f is a cop, and a fit one!  She'll kick your ass and then mine! NO THANKS!


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Knowing your habits, l'll pass on that!
> 
> Plus your g/f is a cop, and a fit one!  She'll kick your ass and then mine! NO THANKS!



That's an acceptable video


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Getting are asses kicked?


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn.  was looking forward to this.

I was gonna use my 1080p 3d camcorder.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2012)

Probably best left to public vote me thinks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

You have nothing but about 3k ppd to offer me, not interested.

 I sound like the chick searching for the rich guy, but with ppd instead of cash.  "Pentium 4?  Not my type". 

Dan, stay out of this


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd pay money to see Big Dave getting his ass kicked by a woman!  xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

you guys aren't helping!  Now back on topic, anybody wish to quadruple my PPD?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> you guys aren't helping!  Now back on topic, anybody wish to quadruple my PPD?



I could put one of the SR-2's on your account that should get you there


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> you guys aren't helping!  Now back on topic, anybody wish to quadruple my PPD?


I'm helping. You could use that cash to buy some parts


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm still Considering F150's offer.





Chicken Patty said:


> you guys aren't helping!  Now back on topic, anybody wish to quadruple my PPD?



There has to be 1 condition too, you have to have Chicken Patty written on your body some where that can be seen in the video.  We need proof that it's really you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys are bad influence.  

@F150
Like in the B/S/T section?  Lol. I'll have a pic of my avatar


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would belly dance in a thong and post it on Youtube...





DeAtHWiSh said:


> Yeah, but only if the video takes place at my house.





Chicken Patty said:


> Plus your g/f is a cop, and a fit one!  She'll kick your ass and then mine! NO THANKS!




I'll give you all my points for 2 months to see you belly dance in a thong while getting your ass kicked by a cop.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'll give you all my points for 2 months to see you belly dance in a thong while getting your ass kicked by a cop.



Creepy  Not sure if want


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

That's going in my signature when I get home!


----------

